# need bassist vocals and drummer maybe rythem guitar?



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey if you any of these and are looking to start up a band in hamilton let me know im up for playing anything so let me know if you are interested
:rockon2: rock on! :rockon2:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I sent you a pm

are you still looking for people


----------

